# Online Bookstores in Spain



## Guest

Good evening amigos/as:

Does anyone know of any good online Spanish (OR English) bookshops in Spain? My in-laws (and Grandma!) are coming to the USA to visit this summer, and I really want to find them a New England guide so they can look things up before they come. However, there's not many people here who go to my beloved neck of the woods, so I'm hoping I'll have more luck online.

The book must be in Spanish. Absolute must. Yes, I'm bringing three "not a word of English" speakers and one "Ok, sort of maybe understands three things in English" speaker to RURAL New Hampshire. If anyone wants to give me a reality show for this experience, I'd greatly appreciate the funds.  

Ok. So. Online bookshops in Spain in Spanish or English*... Is there anything? 






* Because I deserve a treat every now and then too!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

halydia said:


> Good evening amigos/as:
> 
> Does anyone know of any good online Spanish (OR English) bookshops in Spain? My in-laws (and Grandma!) are coming to the USA to visit this summer, and I really want to find them a New England guide so they can look things up before they come. However, there's not many people here who go to my beloved neck of the woods, so I'm hoping I'll have more luck online.
> 
> The book must be in Spanish. Absolute must. Yes, I'm bringing three "not a word of English" speakers and one "Ok, sort of maybe understands three things in English" speaker to RURAL New Hampshire. If anyone wants to give me a reality show for this experience, I'd greatly appreciate the funds.
> 
> Ok. So. Online bookshops in Spain in Spanish or English*... Is there anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Because I deserve a treat every now and then too!


How about Amazon UK or USA? I say USA 'cos they'll have Spanish books, but Amazon UK won't!

Don't know about anything in Spain...


----------



## Guest

Pesky Wesky said:


> How about Amazon UK or USA? I say USA 'cos they'll have Spanish books, but Amazon UK won't!
> 
> Don't know about anything in Spain...


Is there any sort of import tax here, either from the US or UK? I thought about this option, but once was hit with an insane import tax in Canada, so I'm really wary...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

halydia said:


> Is there any sort of import tax here, either from the US or UK? I thought about this option, but once was hit with an insane import tax in Canada, so I'm really wary...


Ahh, might be. I'll ask a friend tomorrow.


----------



## Caz.I

Pesky Wesky said:


> How about Amazon UK or USA? I say USA 'cos they'll have Spanish books, but Amazon UK won't!
> 
> Don't know about anything in Spain...


Well there is an Amazon Espana! Plus I am sure if Halydia Googles libreria, she will see a few websites...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Caz.I said:


> Well there is an Amazon Espana! Plus I am sure if Halydia Googles libreria, she will see a few websites...


Is there???:doh:


----------



## Guest

Caz.I said:


> Well there is an Amazon Espana! Plus I am sure if Halydia Googles libreria, she will see a few websites...


Germany, France, and UK.. No Spain that I can find.
And the only significant online bookstore I'm finding is Casa del Libro.


----------



## Caz.I

halydia said:


> Germany, France, and UK.. No Spain that I can find.
> And the only significant online bookstore I'm finding is Casa del Libro.


That is weird. I could have sworn I was browsing Amazon Espana last year looking for boys trainers! Must have been in a parallel universe or something or....website. Have you tried FNAC or El Corte Ingles?


----------



## Guest

Caz.I said:


> That is weird. I could have sworn I was browsing Amazon Espana last year looking for boys trainers! Must have been in a parallel universe or something or....website. Have you tried FNAC or El Corte Ingles?


I didn't even think of FNAC - thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Caz.I

You're welcome.


----------



## VictoriaTwead

Another suggestion - The Book Depository. 
Many people order my book from there because they offer free shipping worldwide, and I'm told they are very fast and efficient.

Victoria


----------



## Pesky Wesky

VictoriaTwead said:


> Another suggestion - The Book Depository.
> Many people order my book from there because they offer free shipping worldwide, and I'm told they are very fast and efficient.
> 
> Victoria


OK Victoria, I took the bait and looked it up. You've got very good reviews on Amazon!! So congratulations, I'll look out for it.
It would be great to hear you views on stuff posted here...


----------



## VictoriaTwead

Hello Pesky,

Nice to meet you. Look forward to airing my views, thank you. 

Victoria


----------

